# EHIC renewal



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Picked this up over on the MMM forum - someone had suddenly realised his EHIC cards (E111 replacement things) had expired, and suggested people checked theirs. I thought we're OK, it's up to 2011 - but when I checked that was 1 Jan 2011, so I renewed.

You can renew up to 6 months in advance, and can apply online at https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/home.do .


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Well spotted - ours is similar


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes thank you for pointing that out also.....


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just done mine on line no problems, cards arrived about 2 weeks later good service.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just done ours on line and received in less than 1 week.

Sooty


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Solwaybuggier, thanks for the link to EHIC renewal. That saved me some pratting about!! :roll: :wink:

For future reference:

https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/home.do


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hello All

Just a point on this, I think I'm correct in saying that some places will make a charge for these cards (not sure about renewals) but I thought I'd give a 'heads up' just in case.

Thanks for the reminder.

bill


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

The link offered by Solwaybuggier does not involve any cost. I've just used it to renew the EHICs for AuntieSandra and me.  

But before I came across the thread, other sites were charging for the service!! :evil:


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Just had to pay for my Xrays and pee test in France for my broken ribs!

The young lady doctor took great delight in showing me the "best" break on the Xrays. Looks like I was quite lucky to get away with five broken ribs! What's that old expression about keeping friends close! Not when they are skiing behind you!!

My EHIC expired 2/1/2011!!

Hopefully I will get the money back. The lady at the hospital was very friendly but said as it was out of date I have to pay.

Only £73 though and very efficient. I have now learned to go to the Hospital Urgency clinic and not try and get to a Medicin!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Look Ken, let's not mess about... if you're going to bust a rib, why not bust five?! :roll: :wink: 

I really do hope the pain is not too severe and you recover quickly. If you let us know how you came by your misfortune, I'm sure no-one would laugh. :wink: :lol: 

Get well soon, Ken. 8)


PS Have you spotted the similarity between the French word 'urgency' and our word 'em-ergency'...?


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

The hospital were really good but I suppose they get a lot of skiing injuries.

It was the emergency clinic and I always feel a fraud walking into an "emergency" clinic but they quickly Xrayed me and confirmed I had painful but not threatening injuries.

The only "good" bit now is having Jenny fetch and carry everything!


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

UncleNorm said:


> PS Have you spotted the similarity between the French word 'urgency' and our word 'em-ergency'...?


Spanish is closer still. For those who might need it, look out for "Urgencias" = Casualty (more or less).

Sorry to hear your troubles Ken.


----------

